
How do you leave a warning that lasts as long as nuclear waste? - the-mitr
https://mosaicscience.com/story/how-do-you-leave-warning-lasts-long-nuclear-waste/
======
daly
Well you could cover the ground around the storage area with highly
radioactive material. Anyone who approaches dies. Skeletons tend to be an
obvious clue. People tend to avoid areas with lots of skeletons.

Also note that rather than "storing" the nuclear material you could use it as
a perpetual power source, driving a heat engine, making the area physically
too hot (over 100C) to approach. People tend to avoid volcanos without any
signs.

Or, with careful design, it could be stored in a matrix such that moving any
member would make it immediately go critical. People tend to avoid things that
blow up.

In summary, change from the idea of "store it safely", to "store it
danerously". Make it painfully obvious that, like a cliff edge, this is
something to avoid.

You don't need s aign if the thing itself is obviously dangerous.

Not the most popular solution, I will admit.

------
daly
Also note: We may have found a use for a black hole. A "laboratory sized"
black hole would be a great place to put stuff. Although I suspect the
boundary radiation would be at least as intense as anything thrown into it,
radioactive or not.

------
daly
Randell Monroe (xkcd, as if you didn't know) might have come up with these
ideas before me :-)

